# Fungi



## waterdragon555 (Nov 27, 2010)

Here are some of the fungi i have seen in 2012:


----------



## Khonsu (May 20, 2009)

But can you name them ?


----------



## waterdragon555 (Nov 27, 2010)

Khonsu said:


> But can you name them ?


 Only the top one.That one is a fly agaric and the others I have no idea.


----------

